# Do I need a contractors license?



## BHernandez (Feb 19, 2009)

I was thinking about starting my own Painting business. Do i need to have a Contractor's license in order to do so in Western Pennsylvania?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Why do you ask that question on a paint forum? If you cab find a paint forum online I'm sure you can find your states web site. I don't know your laws but I would think they would. So if that the law then YES!
BTW welcome


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

It used to be that in PA you did not. Don't know about now.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Here's a site for PA. You do not need one.
http://www.paopen4business.state.pa.us/paofb/site/default.asp

You're not far from me. Used to go to the gamelands out there quite often.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

A license and a green card are preferred


----------



## dmobile215 (Sep 8, 2009)

Removed


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

As of July 2009, you need one.

Let me rephrase.. as of July 2009 you have to have an MHIC number and be registered in PA if you do $5000 worth of home improvement per year.

http://www.attorneygeneral.gov/hic.aspx?id=4313


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is a site that covers all states.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

BHernandez said:


> I was thinking about starting my own Painting business. Do i need to have a Contractor's license in order to do so in Western Pennsylvania?


Not to be rude, but, if you're planning on starting a painting business, then you should have some experience in painting; if you have experience painting professionally, then you should know the answer to such a rudimentary question. I won't lie, I'm alluding to the idea that you're probably not a regular professional painter. If I'm right, then please don't start a company; it's not as easy as owning a brush, roller and some ladders. Go join a local painting Union and in a few years you'll know as much as most painters and will make more than the average small business owner over the course of the first five years they are in business.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Darth, I doubt he will hear, post is 7 months old!


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

I guess he knew what my answer would be 7 months from then and left; he should open a clairvoyance business instead.


----------



## Felan Painting (Jun 24, 2010)

BHernandez said:


> I was thinking about starting my own Painting business. Do i need to have a Contractor's license in order to do so in Western Pennsylvania?


All states have their own licensing laws. Check with your state and regulations . States like Mich,California, do.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I think that advice has been covered over the years since this thread was first started. Please, if you are going to necropost, make it new and relevant.


----------

